# My Female Sulcata DID IT!!!!:)



## turtlelady80 (Nov 15, 2011)

SO....she after laying her "duds", she dug her nest and laid 9 eggs!! I wasn't sure what was in store but she DID IT!! She did an amazing job for her first time. I collected the eggs as they dropped. Thanks everybody that helped!


----------



## FADE2BLACK_1973 (Nov 15, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babylove6635 (Nov 15, 2011)

cool congrats


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 15, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 15, 2011)

Sweeettt!
:shy:


----------



## DeanS (Nov 15, 2011)

congrats...and good luck incubating!


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 15, 2011)

Congratulation and Celebrations....... (i dont know the rest of the song!)


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 16, 2011)

Awesome! Good luck!!


----------



## turtlelady80 (Nov 16, 2011)

THANK YOU GUYS!!!!!!


----------



## Grigor.Love. (Nov 16, 2011)

That's so cool. It must be really exciting to be a part of it. 
One day...Just maybe, one day....................................


----------



## evlinLoutries (Nov 19, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 19, 2011)

Yay, how fun and exciting!! I hope they all hatch!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Chad Horne (Nov 19, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Zamric (Nov 20, 2011)

Yah! More Dinosaurs!


----------

